# Adult Party Beverage Ideas



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks for the sites !!
-cc

'omg, where's my leg'


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the site I too was looking for some alcoholic recipies!

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice thanks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a recipe but I can't remember the site I got this from (my apologies to the author)

Radio-Active Waste 
1/2-Gallon of Tropical Blue Kool-Aid.
1-Quart Pine-Apple Juice. 
1-Quart Tonic Water. 
Add a 5th of Vodka. 

Mix together - place in your Cauldron. The Pine-Apple juice gives the beverage a cloudy appearance that when mixed with a light blue Kool-Aid gives you a dirty light green drink. The Tonic causes your punch to GLOW a beautiful greenish blue when exposed to Black-Light. [}]


----------

